# Erythrone gardens



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2012)

Iris Katherine Hogkin











Daphne mezereum (in pot... the blooming of the plants grown in beds is a mess because of the frost)





Chionodoxa





Helleborus dumetorum atrorubens





Salix melanostachys





Dirca palustris, native shrub


----------



## NYEric (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice. Thanks for sharing. Beware of the coming storm!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 23, 2012)

Another storm???????


----------



## Dido (Apr 24, 2012)

Nice pics great thanks for sharing


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 24, 2012)

Lovely patch of Katherine Hogkin! My few plants pale in comparison. I've got Chionodoxa forbesii 'Pink Giant', but I like your blue even better. It looks more like a Scilla than a hyacinth. Spring is passing fast down my way


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 24, 2012)

Lovely spring photos! Thanks for sharing your garden.
I covet those Katherine Hodgkin irises...:drool:


----------



## Stone (Apr 27, 2012)

Very nice. I love the willow.


----------



## Clark (Apr 27, 2012)

Enjoy all of your garden pics.


----------



## Tom499 (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful plants!

If they are growing outside in Quebec, I can have them survive here in the UK?

I want that Iris!!


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 27, 2012)

of course, Tom! They must be hardy in UK!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 27, 2012)

Beautiful garden -- nice variety.


----------



## Erythrone (Apr 29, 2012)

Helleborus Ruse Black





Helleborus Green Corsican






Hellborus Brandywine Strain





Chionodoxa





Helleborus Apricot






Helleborus Painted Bunting





Lysichiton camstschatcense Crocodile Tears





Helleborus Phoenix





Helleborus HGC Pink Frost


----------



## Hakone (Apr 30, 2012)

very nice


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Apr 30, 2012)

That Lysichiton camstschatcense Crocodile Tears is a cool plant. Your hellebores are marvelous too!


----------



## Erythrone (May 9, 2012)

Helleborus Jade Tiger 





Pulmonaria mollis 





Corydalis solida Beth Evans





Helleborus Blue Metallic Lady





Paeonia Early Bird





Helleborus HGC Pink Frost





Helleborus Cherry Blossom





Muscari latifolium


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 9, 2012)

Wow, spring is still springing in your area! Amazing. Here it is getting to be on its last legs. Soon the roses will all flower and then the hydrangeas...until the summer monsoon washes everything into the ground.:sob:

Love that crimson Corydalis - hot!


----------



## Dido (May 12, 2012)

Paeonie early bird looks interesting

Great pics from your side.

We are far ahead this year but foir tonight the call for 0C again.


----------



## biothanasis (May 13, 2012)

great plants and flowers..!


----------



## Erythrone (May 13, 2012)

Thank you!!!

Dido, yes, Early bird is very interting Peony. It is one of the earliest hybrid if not the earliest to bloom here. It looks somewhat like Paeonia tenuifolia on steroids.


La suite.... A few more pics:

Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel (not a very good flowering this year but the buds are far more resistant to hard frosts than those of its cousin, M. x loebneri Merill.)










A very small Trillium : Trillium nivale


----------



## Erythrone (May 13, 2012)

Anemone nemorosa albaplena, a very nice one. One of my favorite Anemone. Not fully open










Magnolia (M. kobus??). 





Stylophorum diphyllum. Easy to grow (to easy... It self seeds readily). Usefull in part shade.





Ranunculus ficaria Plena. For damp soil. The foliage die in summer.





Helleborus Cherry Blossom. One of the 3 plants I grow. The plants are from seed, so they are not identical





Helleborus Ashwook Double White. Slow grower but such a nice bloom! From tissue culture





Corydalis nobilis. A quite large corydalis.





Rhododendron April Rose. Difficult for me. The plant needs a sharp drainage. I grow on plant for many years on a shallow and well drained soil. The plant died soon after I moved it to another spot, with the other rhodies. I bought another one but it is not very nice this year.





Rhododendron mucronulatum album (started from seeds 10 years ago. Easy to grow but the blooms are often killed by frost)











Pulmonaria Blue Ensign (similar to P. angustifolia Hort)





Matteucia struthiopteris. Native and edible fern.


----------



## Erythrone (May 13, 2012)

Magnolia x loebneri Leonard Messel











Anemone Pallida. Another favorite!!! 





Helleborus Kingston Cardinal. First bloom. From tissue culture





Helleborus Golden Sunrise






Jeffersonnia dubia Dark Blue. Not a lot of bloom this year and not as blue as usual. I think I should divide it.






Some pictures of native trees (identification purpose)

Pinus resinosa (Red Pine)










Thuya occientalis (white cedar)





Picea glauca (White Spruce)





Picea rubens (Red spruce)





Tsuga canadensis (Eastern Hemlock)





Abies balsamea (Balsam Fir)


----------



## paphreek (May 13, 2012)

WOW! Lots of great pictures! It looks like you've got a great collection of Helleborus.


----------



## Ruth (May 14, 2012)

Your pictures and flowers are beautiful!!! Doesn't it get quite cold in the winter where you are? How do you keep them from freezing? I am in zone 6b and would like to put helleborus. Do you protect them in anyway?


----------



## Erythrone (May 14, 2012)

Thank you paphreek and Ruth!

Yes, there are many Helleborus in the garden. They are easy here... 

Yes, winter is very cold here. It is a USDA zone 3 here!!!! (4a for Canada zone). 

The secret is snow, I think. And we are surronded by woodland, so we don't have strong winds. And I don't really clean the beds. There are exceptions (like peonies and some biennial that bear a lot of seeds) but most of the leaves and twigs stay on the plant and on the flower bed. I only remove the coarser twigs in Spring. It helps to protect the plants from freezing and thawing.

I must say that I usually protect some plants like helleborus the first year after planting (with fir branch). This genus can take a lot of sun here since the summer is rather cool. I think they will need far mor shade in zone 6b.


----------



## likespaphs (May 14, 2012)

your gardens are fantastic and the Hellebores....wow!!!
crazy about them!
do you have any problems up there with woolly adelgid on hemlocks?


----------



## raymond (May 14, 2012)

wow tres joli 
very nice


----------



## Ruth (May 15, 2012)

Thank you Erythrone. I have a nice shady spot that I will put them in.Ruth


----------



## SlipperFan (May 15, 2012)

Lovely photos. What a great garden!


----------



## Erythrone (May 16, 2012)

likespaphs said:


> your gardens are fantastic and the Hellebores....wow!!!
> crazy about them!
> do you have any problems up there with woolly adelgid on hemlocks?



No, fortunatly that pest is not here..... not yet....


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 16, 2012)

Pretty pics. I don't think I've ever seen such an intimate view of the conifers of NE North America before. It was almost embarrassing :rollhappy:

I really like that multipetaled A. nemorosa especially. I grow a deep blue form here in this nearly subtropical climate (USDA zone 9) - pretty cool that this species is so tolerant.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you Kyushu Calanthe

Do you have a pic of your A. nemorosa?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2012)

Anemone nemorosa Wyatt's Pink





Primula elatior










Rhododendron April Mist





Primula juliana Jay Jay





Chaenomeles japonica





Paeonia Smouthi





Clematis occientalis var. occidentalis (Syn. Atragene americana). N. A. Native





Corydalis nobilis





Narcissus cv





Anemone nemorosa





Hacquetia epipactis, H. e. Thor





Magnolia Goldstar





Rhododendron Midgnight Ruby


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2012)

Hacquetia epipactis, H. e. Thor





Hosta First Frost





Podophyllum hexandrum










Gentiana Rannoch





Cardamine pratensis Flore Pleno





Gentiana Rannoch















Forthegilla major Mount Airy





Mahonia repens x aquifolium





Rubus arcticus





Primula cv





Primula Butterscotch


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 2, 2012)

Heucherella Brass Lantern





Paris quadrifolia





Primula Paris





Anemone nemorosa Rosea





Helleborus nigercors Northern Beauty





Glaucidium palmatum


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 3, 2012)

Wow !!!! Great pictures, beautiful flowers and plants !!!! Thanks Lise !!!! Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 3, 2012)

Terrific photos! I love seeing your garden, it is wonderful. Beyond wonderful!


----------



## Dido (Jun 3, 2012)

I would love to see your garden one time, it has to be hughe


----------



## newbud (Jun 3, 2012)

Erythrone any chance of some panoramic shots of the garden. Thanks


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Thank you Kyushu Calanthe
> 
> Do you have a pic of your A. nemorosa?



Sure, here it is in flower 2 months ago! 






We're nearing out of spring here - the summer monsoon will hit any day now and then it is rain, rain, rain, 100% humidity, and an even 24-27 degrees for a month or so...then comes the oven.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 3, 2012)

It is an incredible clone KyoshuCalanthe!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 3, 2012)

newbud said:


> Erythrone any chance of some panoramic shots of the garden. Thanks




Yes!!! Soon!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 3, 2012)

Hyacinthoides hispanica






Syringa Monge










Geum x borisii Carmen





Trollius





Rhododendron Ingrid Mahlquist. Very hardy and a reliable bloomer.





Gunnera tinctoria





Forthegilla major Mount Airy





Daphne x budkwoodii Carol Mackie





Primula Fame et P. Jay Jay





Rhododendron Midnight Ruby





Paeonia Early Bird





Helleborus Banana Cream Pie


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 3, 2012)

Butterfly of the Lycaenidae with forget me not





Iris cristata alba





Hosta First Frost





Paeonia Early Bird





Corydalis sempervirens





Primula sieboldii Prussian Blue










Viola canadensis. A native.










Phlox stolonifera Sherwood Purple





Prunus virginiana


----------



## Ruth (Jun 3, 2012)

Beautiful Beautiful!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2012)

You have an amazing garden! Either you spend a lot of time tending it, or you have a great gardener. …or both!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 4, 2012)

The selection of plants in your gardens is dizzying! The gunnera tinctoria has some really cool looking texture to it. :clap:


----------



## Dido (Jun 4, 2012)

Yor early bird is really great 
could not find it soemwhere. 

Are you pollinating it and can send me over some seed.


----------



## Heather (Jun 6, 2012)

Just stunning again this year! 
Thanks so much for sharing all your lovelies with us!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## biothanasis (Jun 8, 2012)

Wonderful!!!!!! Lots of colours!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 8, 2012)

thank you !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

A few more pics:

Phlox stolonifera Sherwood Purple





Cornus alternifolia Golden Shadow





Polygonatum Striatum





Vaccinium corymbosum





Primula kisoana










Hosta Lakeside Dragonfly





Hosta Kabitan





Polemonium





Primula sieboldii










Asarum canadense





Syringa Marie Frances


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2012)

Phlox stolonifera Blue Ridge





Hosta Regal Splendor











Hosta Maple Leaf






Paeonia Audrey





Hosta Grand Marquee










Athyrium niponicum metallicum




Mertensia virginica





Diphylleia cymosa





Polygonatum Striatum





Primula sieboldii Yubisugata





Adiantum venustum


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 10, 2012)

Quercus macrocarpa





Betula alleghaniensis


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 10, 2012)

Your photos are gorgeous!

I'm envious how far along your gardens are; my hostas are just poking out of the ground maybe an inch or two.

I've never heard of Primrose kisoana; I think I need one...


----------



## Kevin (Jun 10, 2012)

Gunnera is pretty cool. You'll have to post pics when it is fully leafed out. I didn't think it would be hardy for you, but you seem to grow a lot of things that one wouldn't normally think would be hardy where you are! Great job! Where do you get a lot of your plants?


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Your photos are gorgeous!
> 
> I'm envious how far along your gardens are; my hostas are just poking out of the ground maybe an inch or two.
> 
> I've never heard of Primrose kisoana; I think I need one...



Thank you Johanne. They are very easy to grow. If you are unable to find this species wher you live maybe I can send you one. There are some seedlings I must pull out.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 11, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Gunnera is pretty cool. You'll have to post pics when it is fully leafed out. I didn't think it would be hardy for you, but you seem to grow a lot of things that one wouldn't normally think would be hardy where you are! Great job! Where do you get a lot of your plants?



Thank you Kevin! 

Snow is our friend here... For the Gunnera I must help nature. And the last winter was difficult for it even if I protected it as usual. It is not as large. But I don't think that species could grow as large here as in warmer regions.


----------



## Ruth (Jun 12, 2012)

> Diphylleia cymosa


Love It!!!
The photo is just lovely!!


----------



## Dido (Jun 14, 2012)

kep on comming the pics


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2012)

Kevin: Sorry for answering to only one of your questions. I get my plants from many sources in Canada like Fraser Thimble Farm, Free Spirit Nursery, Vivaces de l'Isle, Hemerocalles de l'Isle and others. I also buy iris from USA.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 17, 2012)

Hosta Grand Marquee






Paeonia Picotee











Cypripedium Aki Light










Cypripedium Aki Pastel





Cypripedium Michael





Symphytum x uplandicum Axminster Gold





Hemaris sp





Paeonia Lavender


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 17, 2012)

Excellent photo of the Hummingbird Clearwing moth. (The others are excellent, also!)


----------



## Dido (Jun 18, 2012)

Nice pics again love your Paeonie and for sure your Cyps.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

thanks Dido and Dot!

Here are some other pics











Paeonia Levender










Paeonia Coral Sunset





Iris pseudacorus










Hosta Robert Frost





Azalea Candy Light





Rhododendron Casanova





Geranium sylvaticum





Primula japonica


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

Arisaema ringens


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

Cypripedium reginae





Hosta Lakeside Dragonfly 





Paeonia Lavender





Rhododendron Tapestry





Paeonia Koukamon










AzaleaTri-Light





Heuchera Strawberry Candy





Hosta Lakeside Dragonfly, H. Ryan’s Big One





Heucherella Dayglow Pink





Heucherella Bridge tBloom





Iris pseudacorus





Geranium x oxonianum Thurstonianum





Salvia pratensis Madeline





Heuchera Strawberry Candy or Fireworks ... I don’t remember...


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 22, 2012)

Trillium luteum





Meconopsis Tromso





Primula japonica


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice Tiger Swallowtail Butterfly shot.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 23, 2012)

Thanks Lise, I really enjoy the colors and forms of those beauties !!!! Jean


----------



## newbud (Jun 23, 2012)

Who planted all this stuff?


----------



## Dido (Jun 23, 2012)

Your pictures get even greater, thanks for share.


----------



## Clark (Jun 23, 2012)

My eyes hurt.
In a good way.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you everybody!

newbud, I am the one who planted all this stuff.


Some other pics:



Cyp. reginae





Dactylorhiza maculata. Slow grower. I wonder if one day the plant will do a small colony... maybe when I am 100 ?





Paeonia Pink Hawaian Coral. A peony that loved the compost we gave it last fall.










Paeonia Alexander Woolcott. A compact red. No need for staking !





Paeonia intersectorial... Lollipop ? ? ? Singing in the rain ? ? ? I bought it as First Arrival (a pink one)





Cyp. Philipp





Paeonia Raspberry Charm





Paeonia Pecher. A wonderful fragrance 










Clematis Blue Light. Unfortunatly not a reliable bloomer


----------



## Ruth (Jun 25, 2012)

Everything is so lovely. What is the blue flower behind Paeonia Pink Hawaian Coral? You must have a big yard to have so many lovely plants.


----------



## newbud (Jun 25, 2012)

thank you everybody!

newbud, I am the one who planted all this stuff.

Ok. Excuse my wonderment. You've been showing us all these beautiful flowers over the last several weeks, right. I mean, that's a tremendous amount of gardening. How many acres do you have? And this is in Canada right? Do you have staff? I find it amazing.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2012)

Ruth said:


> Everything is so lovely. What is the blue flower behind Paeonia Pink Hawaian Coral? You must have a big yard to have so many lovely plants.




Thank you Ruth.

It is Amsonia ciliata.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 26, 2012)

newbud said:


> Ok. Excuse my wonderment. You've been showing us all these beautiful flowers over the last several weeks, right. I mean, that's a tremendous amount of gardening. How many acres do you have? And this is in Canada right? Do you have staff? I find it amazing.



Yes, we are in Easterne Canada. We don't have staff. Our garden is on a few acres (maybe 3 acres). But the woodlot is 100 acres. Our USDA hardiness zone is.... 3. But almost all of our plant are zone 4 or 5. The secret is ... the snow cover! 

My boyfriend does the big works (by preparing the flower beds and sometimes by adding compost). But I am the one who plant, pull out weeds, fertilize, multiply, etc.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jun 26, 2012)

Wow, I didn't realize your zone is so low. Inspiring for me, for sure, as ours is Zone 3...

How old is your Cyp. Phillip? What sort of soil is it growing in? Do you do any amendments to the soil for your cyps?

Beautiful photos of your garden as usual. Love the peonies, especially that red Alexander Woollcott. Scrumptious! :drool:


----------



## Ruth (Jun 27, 2012)

> My boyfriend does the big works (by preparing the flower beds and sometimes by adding compost). But I am the one who plant, pull out weeds, fertilize, multiply, etc.


You do a fantastic job! Everything looks so healthy and happy, and you also take lovely photo's!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Wow, I didn't realize your zone is so low. Inspiring for me, for sure, as ours is Zone 3...
> 
> How old is your Cyp. Phillip? What sort of soil is it growing in? Do you do any amendments to the soil for your cyps?
> 
> Beautiful photos of your garden as usual. Love the peonies, especially that red Alexander Woollcott. Scrumptious! :drool:



Actually we are in a 4a canadian zone and a USDA 3 zone.

I bought the Cyp. Phillip in 2010. It was a blooming size plant from Fraser's Thimble Farms. The plant is grown in a ....acidic loam with a lot of compost. There is a mulch of dead leaves on top of the soil. So, there is nothing special in the soil. I bought 3 other Cyps the same years and they are near Philipp. Every plant are vigourous and bloomed this year (Aki Light, Aki Paster, Michael). I didn't want to grow them in special mix like a lot of growers do.


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 27, 2012)

Ruth said:


> You do a fantastic job! Everything looks so healthy and happy, and you also take lovely photo's!!!



Merci Ruth!


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 28, 2012)

Heucherella Chocolate Lace






Heuchera Monet





Hcuchera Snow Angel





Heuchera Blackout





Heuchera Chocolate Ruffles





Heuchera Dolce Blackcurrent





Paeonia Fancy Nancy





Salvia Madeline





Paeonia Myrtle Thischer





Dactylorhiza maculata


----------



## Erythrone (Jun 29, 2012)

Hosta Paradise Joyce





Papaver orientale Raspberry Queen





Meconopsis x seldonii Tromso










Paeonia Julia Rose





Paeonia Sesquestered Sunshine





Hosta Love Pat





Heuchera Pink Lipstick


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 1, 2012)

Again, lovely, lovely, lovely!

Do you find your heucheras to be pretty hardy? I seem to have mixed luck with them; some last much longer than others, some seem to be very tender.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 1, 2012)

Thank you Joanne!

About the heucheras: unfortunatly they are not all very easy to grow here. I grow 160 cultivars. Last winter was very tough for many of them, althought I only lost a few plants. The most vigourous are the very dark ones (Velvet Night, Guardian Angel, Dolce Black Current, Cathedral Window, Obsidian, etc.). I lost many reddish ones, like Peach Flambe, Autumn Leaves and Ginger Peach. I still have a vigourous Peach Flambe.

About the fall tones, Caramel, Big Top GoldKassandra and Dolce Creme Brulee were a mess this year... Southern Confort seems to be the hardiest. Midas Touch could be very good too. Marmelade was badly damaged by winter but is now recovering.

Fore variegation, Monet and Snow Angel are very good but I get them only 2 years ago. I tried Hercules many times but it was always a disaster!

Plum Pudding seems to be another very good one for cold climate. Did you try this one?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 1, 2012)

How do you keep your flowers and leaves so bug-free???


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 2, 2012)

Well... I don't know. I think there is a natural balance here. I live in nature and I work with nature... The only pesticide I used this year was an eco friendly slugs baits.

Of course there are diseases the garden. I have a John Cabot Rose that is awfull. There was botrytis on some peony buds, etc.

I had many lilies a few years ago but I had problem with the red beetle... (we call it criocère in French... How do you call it?). It was a mess. I now grow only a few lilies but I didn't see that pest this year. And there are no Japanese beetles in our region... Not yet.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 2, 2012)

Iris sibirica Super Ego





Paeonia Lotus Queen





Hosta Stiptease, Aruncus dioicus





Paeonia Etched Salmon





Paeonia Bowl of Beauty (not a typical flower)
fleur anormale)





Paeonia Snow Swan





Paeonia White Cap





Phyteuma scheuchzeri





Paeonia Raspberry Charm










Galega





Nectaroscordum bulgaricum





Papaver orientale


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 2, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Well... I don't know. I think there is a natural balance here. I live in nature and I work with nature... The only pesticide I used this year was an eco friendly slugs baits.
> 
> Of course there are diseases the garden. I have a John Cabot Rose that is awfull. There was botrytis on some peony buds, etc.
> 
> I had many lilies a few years ago but I had problem with the red beetle... (we call it criocère in French... How do you call it?). It was a mess. I now grow only a few lilies but I didn't see that pest this year. And there are no Japanese beetles in our region... Not yet.


I don't know about the red beetle, but I hope you never have Japanese Beetles. They are voracious and decimate any plants they like, which are ones in the sun. They love hot weather and sunshine, so you can imagine what it is like around here right now!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2012)

Did you try Milky spore?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 3, 2012)

The Red Lily Beetle, also known as lilioceris lilii, scarlet lily beetle and lily leaf beetle.

They have been moving steadily West in Canada and showed up in Calgary in 2009. I haven't seen them in my garden (yet), but gardening buddies of mine have. Many of them have just completely stopped growing lilies because the beetles just devour them. They also like Fritillaria...


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> The Red Lily Beetle, also known as lilioceris lilii, scarlet lily beetle and lily leaf beetle.
> 
> They have been moving steadily West in Canada and showed up in Calgary in 2009. I haven't seen them in my garden (yet), but gardening buddies of mine have. Many of them have just completely stopped growing lilies because the beetles just devour them. They also like Fritillaria...



Thank you Joanne! Red lily beetle! It was so easy to remember...

Yes, they love Fritillaria too but they don't seem to be able to destroy them here... and unfortunately they like Cardiocrinum.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 3, 2012)

Paeonia Hillary





Eryngium 





Paeonia Sorbet





Paeonia Port Royale






Paeonia Copper Kettle


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 3, 2012)

your paeonias are extremely nice !!!! Jean


----------



## likespaphs (Jul 4, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> The Red Lily Beetle, also known as lilioceris lilii, scarlet lily beetle and lily leaf beetle.
> 
> They have been moving steadily West in Canada and showed up in Calgary in 2009. I haven't seen them in my garden (yet), but gardening buddies of mine have. Many of them have just completely stopped growing lilies because the beetles just devour them. They also like Fritillaria...




they were first discovered not far from here in Brookline, Massachusetts
i think the larvae make themselves unpalatable by covering themselves in their own feces


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2012)

You are right, likespaphs... the larvae look unpalatable... They look like burd drops!


A few more pics:

Baptisia Purple Smoke










Paeonia Lavender





Heuchera Florists Choice





Paeonia Hillary





PaeoniaDancing Butterflies





Paeonia Fancy Nancy







Paeonia Julia Rose





Gentiana lutea





Paeonia Neon





Iris River Hawk





Clematis integrifolia


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 4, 2012)

Paeonia White Cap










Rosa pimpinellifolia Double White Blanc Burnet





Hosta Guardian Angel, H. Summer Breeze, H. Salute






Hosta Guardian Angel, H. Summer Breeze





Paeonia Snow Swan






Hosta Blue Wedgewood





Papaver orientale Pattie’s Plum





Arisaema consanguineum





Lonicera Mandarin





Paeonia Raggedy Ann


----------



## Dido (Jul 5, 2012)

your paeonie Raggedy ann is special, 
nice pics again. 
Do you make seed of some of your paeonie. 
I have soem seed on my rockii, maybe for exchange


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2012)

Dido said:


> your paeonie Raggedy ann is special,
> nice pics again.
> Do you make seed of some of your paeonie.
> I have soem seed on my rockii, maybe for exchange



Hi Dido. Not really. I don't start plant from seeds anymore... I don't have the time nor the room for it anymore... I usually discard the old flowers. But I kept pods of Paeonia Lavender. They are too cute. Maybe you will like to get seeds of this plant??


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2012)

Iris ensata Center of Attention. The first JI to flower this year






Iris ensata Dragon Mane. A magnificient and very large bloom










Wisteria Blue Moon. Not very impressive, but it is its first blooming





Iris ensata Blue Beauty (I am not sure it is the true Blue Beauty. Many JI on the market are grown from seeds and if so the seedlings must not be called like their parents. 





Lilium (Asiatic group lily)





Iris ensata Dirigo Red Rocket










Iris spuria Struttin





Phlomis viscosa










Eryngium giganteum





Campanula takesimana Plum Wine. Nice bloom, nice dark foliage. Very cute, but invasive.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 5, 2012)

Marshallia grandiflora





Iris ensata Garter Belt





Echium vulgare










Dactylorhiza maculata





Iris ensata Blue Beauty





Echinacea Double Scoop Orangeberry





Hosta Ripple Effect





Clematis Pamjat





Phlomis viscosa


----------



## NYEric (Jul 6, 2012)

Colorfest!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 6, 2012)

:clap: Total feast for the eyes!

_Love_ Echinacea Double Scoop Orangeberry:smitten: Haven't heard of it before; the color is wonderful!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Jul 6, 2012)

Lovely, very lovely, thank you for posting.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh yes, and while it's really hard to pick favorites because everything you show us is so beautiful.... I also lust for that Iris ensata Dragon Mane :smitten:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 7, 2012)

Now I'm going to have to look for Hosta Ripple Effect.

Man, I wish you lived next door to me!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> :clap: Total feast for the eyes!
> 
> _Love_ Echinacea Double Scoop Orangeberry:smitten: Haven't heard of it before; the color is wonderful!




I was lucky to find it in a very small garden center very near from where we live. I did not see it elsewhere. The new owners are echinaceas fanatics!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Oh yes, and while it's really hard to pick favorites because everything you show us is so beautiful.... I also lust for that Iris ensata Dragon Mane :smitten:



Isn't it beautiful?? I bought it in 2009 from US (Aitkens or Ensata Garden... I don't remember) and it its first bloom.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 8, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Now I'm going to have to look for Hosta Ripple Effect.
> 
> Man, I wish you lived next door to me!



It is a 2012 introduction in Canada. I think it must be available in USA too.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 10, 2012)

I had to have a Japanese Iris, so I picked up a pink one at our local nursery. No name, just "Ensata hybrid".  Now I need to find room for it.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 13, 2012)

Joanne, I know what you mean !!!!! Many of the plants I bought for the garden a few years ago are still in pot!!!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jul 17, 2012)

How are you growing your Dactyl. maculata? Are they in a bog setting with the Ensata/Kampferi iris?


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 17, 2012)

Linus_Cello said:


> How are you growing your Dactyl. maculata?



With rhodies. Dapple shade. Well drained rich soil, pH less than 6.4.



Linus_Cello said:


> Are they in a bog setting with the Ensata/Kampferi iris?



Yes and no... almost all my JI are grown in pots, but the pots sit almost always in water (1 to 3 inches deep... sometimes more). I remorved the pots from the "pool" in fall and give them a protection from winter frost.

Unfortunatly I discoverd many thrips in flower buds dans many buds blasted. I neglected to remove the dead foliage last spring....


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2012)

Iris ensata Reveille










Iris ensata Picotee Wonder





Rosa cv.





Lilium pardalinum Giganteum





Trifolium rubens





Eryngium alpinum










Gentiana lutea, a very tall plant with yellow blooms


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 19, 2012)

Cephalaria










Iris ensata Hatsu-Kagami





A nice spider (yes, I think spiders can be nice!)








[/quote]


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 19, 2012)

Cool photo of the spider! What's he holding on to?


----------



## eaborne (Jul 20, 2012)

Love the blue irises!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 20, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Cool photo of the spider! What's he holding on to?



The spider is on another Japanses Iris!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 20, 2012)

Beautiful photos!


----------



## Clark (Jul 20, 2012)

Is anybody else window shopping, for next years garden elements here?
:clap:

I see Fancy Nancy in my future.


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 21, 2012)

Thank you for your comments!!

Here are some newer pics:

Digitalis ambigua






Mimulus guttatus





Lilium pardalinum Giganteum 





Iris ensata Greywood Social Butterfly 





Iris ensata Ocean Mist





Codonopsis clematidae










Iris ensata Dragon Mane





Geranium sanguineum Elke





Potentilla x hopwoodiana





Sedum





Iris Louisiana Black Gamecock


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 21, 2012)

Peltoboykinia watanabei





Heucherella Sunspot





Heucherella Stoplight





Heuchera Plum Royale





Geranium pratense Plenum violaceum





Athyrium niponicum cv, Hakonechloa macra Aureala





Lilium canadense


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Just beautiful!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 22, 2012)

Thank you Dot!!

Here are a few more pics.

Iris ensata Honour. A fantastic light pink





Iris ensata Akebono





Iris ensata World’s Delight





Iris ensata Greywood Social Butterfly. One of my favorites


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 25, 2012)

Fantastic flowers and photos just keep coming........


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 28, 2012)

Many thanks, Dot!!!!!!!!!!!!!


suite...






Potentilla Arc en ciel (means Rainbow)





Onopordum acanthium, a tall biennal.





Sidalcea malviflora





Iris ensata Greywoods Mulberry Cascade





Iris ensata Innocence





Iris ensata Center of Interest





Iris ensata Comedienne





Iris ensata Picotee Princess





Iris ensata Caprician Butterfly





Iris ensata Dirigo Pink Milestone. I was wondering why many gardeners liked this cultivar so much. Now I know. You must see it to understand. A very large single flower with striking pink color.





Iris ensate Ike no Sazanami





Clematis Warsaw Nike. A very good doer.





Heuchera. Nice unnamed seedling from unknown parents. Very daught tolerant.





A very cute summer blooming Allium (unknown species)


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Jul 28, 2012)

Fabulous photos! :clap:

Is there any plant you don't have??? :rollhappy:

I love this thread. :smitten:


----------



## Ruth (Jul 28, 2012)

> I love this thread. :smitten:


You should publish a book with all these beautiful plants and photo's


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 29, 2012)

Beautiful colors!!!! Esp. your Irises are extreme, and your pics are great!!!!

Thanks !!!!! Jean


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 29, 2012)

Yoyo_Jo said:


> Fabulous photos! :clap:
> 
> Is there any plant you don't have??? :rollhappy:
> 
> I love this thread. :smitten:



:sob::sob:

unfortunatly there are too many plants I don't have!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Jul 29, 2012)

Ruth said:


> You should publish a book with all these beautiful plants and photo's



Actually I sell some pics for magazines and plant catalogues with Millette Photomedia. I had a photo in Fine Gardening a few months ago.

And I found one of my picutures in this book, without my name, of course... Wiki Commons took it from Picasa and gave it for this book. 

http://broquet.qc.ca/livres_fiche.php?id=743


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 5, 2012)

Gentiana cruciata





Potentilla x hopwoodiana















Acanthus balcanicus















Clematis Betty Corning. You can see here only a part of this very large plant.


----------



## NYEric (Aug 6, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> And I found one of my picutures in this book, without my name, of course... Wiki Commons took it from Picasa and gave it for this book.
> 
> http://broquet.qc.ca/livres_fiche.php?id=743



Find out how many copies have been sold; then, have your lawyers send them a bill! Voila, new plants paid for!


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2012)

> Actually I sell some pics for magazines and plant catalogues with Millette Photomedia. I had a photo in Fine Gardening a few months ago.
> 
> And I found one of my picutures in this book, without my name, of course... Wiki Commons took it from Picasa and gave it for this book.


 
I'm not surprised with all the beautiful plants and photos!!!!!!!! I look for a new post by you everytime I go to ST


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 6, 2012)

Cool bug shots!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 6, 2012)

I am so impressed...and jealous!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 9, 2012)

A few others


Nice stamens of a daylily (Hemerocallis cv.)





Veratrum nigrum. Very small flowers, but what a nice coloration !





Gentiana cruciata





Senecio polyodon ssp. subglaber. Small plant, pretty flowers and so easy to grow


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 10, 2012)

Did I tell you I love your photos?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 11, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Did I tell you I love your photos?



No.... I don't think you ever told me that you love my photos. :sob:

Do you love them?


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 11, 2012)

Heuchera Cherries Jubilee






Iris ensata Exception





Iris ensata Wake Musha





Iris ensata Angelic Choir





Iris ensata Light at Dawn





Iris ensata Blushing Snowmaiden





Iris ensata Diomedes





Iris ensata Enchanted Melody





Echinacea Hot Papaya





Potentilla tonguei





Viburnum lantana





A nice white spider on a lily


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 11, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> No.... I don't think you ever told me that you love my photos. :sob:
> 
> Do you love them?



Yes -- You have a great "eye" for capturing the uniqueness of each thing you focus your camera on. You not only have a beautiful garden with a gazillion of gorgeous plants, you present them to us in a personal way that shows how much you like each one.


----------



## Ruth (Aug 12, 2012)

Keep them coming!!!!


----------



## JeanLux (Aug 12, 2012)

:clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: Jean


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Aug 12, 2012)

High-five spider! Beautiful photos! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2012)

thank you everybody!



SlipperFan said:


> Yes -- You have a great "eye" for capturing the uniqueness of each thing you focus your camera on. You not only have a beautiful garden with a gazillion of gorgeous plants, you present them to us in a personal way that shows how much you like each one.



Dot, it is a pleasure to read this from a someone !who take so great pictures!! Your photos are so wonderful! Many thanks!!!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 12, 2012)

Diggin' on that white spider!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2012)

Gentiana cruciata










Papaver somniferum





Heucherella Redstone Falls





Iris ensata Gerywood Zebrina















Iris ensata Summer Storm





Iris ensata Bob’s Choice





Hemerocallis Miss Germany


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> thank you everybody!
> 
> 
> 
> Dot, it is a pleasure to read this from a someone !who take so great pictures!! Your photos are so wonderful! Many thanks!!!!



Just keep those photos coming...:clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 12, 2012)

Iris ensata Angel Mountain





Iris ensata Sugar Dome





Iris ensata Sing the Blues





Iris ensata Koshui No Asa





Iris ensata Bob’s Choice





Hydrangea Bella Anna





Hemerocallis Highland Lord





Verbascum chaixii





Primula florindae





Primula florindae Keylour Hybrids





Eryngium giganteum





Gunnera tinctoria


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2012)

Hemerocallis no ID...... 3 choices, according to my database : Siloam Double Classic,
Hemerocallis Siloam Dough's Double, Hemerocallis Siloam Peony Display.

Any idea ? ? ?





Eryngium giganteum





Lilum... Maybe Mabel Violet ? ?





Delphinium Crystal Delight





Geranium Claridge Druce





Verbascum nigrum





Hemerocallis Aunt Ginny


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 13, 2012)

Lilium cv





Gentiana tibetica





Gentiana rockhillii.

























Echinacea Solar Flare










Iris ensata DancingWaves. 





Iris ensata Dark Lightning 





Lilium Stargazer


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Aug 13, 2012)

Love the Delphinium Crystal Delight and the Echinacea Solar Flare - WOW!


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 13, 2012)

I love the close-ups, but I am really enjoying the three photos that show areas of your garden. Would you please do more of these? Seeing how you put plants together is inspiring.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2012)

Echinacea Razzmatazz





Zygadenum glaucum





Helleborus Ashwood Elegant Snow. No a very good pic. I was testing my lens





A native. Solidago macrophylla. Shade tolerant





Lilium superbum. A 10 ft tall plant !





Lilium American Flame





Hemerocallis El Desperado





Scutellaria incana





Hemerocallis Rose Knockout, first blooming. Very large flower (7 inches wide)





In French, we call this butterfly Belle Dame (Vanessa cardui)





Bumblebee on Echinacea Solar Flare





Sedum Strawberry and Cream


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 15, 2012)

Please don't be afraid... Caterpillars of the magnificient Danaus plexippus (Monarch butterfly)


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 15, 2012)

These caterpillars are welcome in my yard -- I have two stands of Milkweed just for them. Tho I enjoy them, also!


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Aug 15, 2012)

Monarchs have been a true love of mine since I was a little kid!
I have not seen any caterpillars this year 
Tagging season is also off to a slow start and this doesn't make me too happy.
The photos however did bring me a little joy!

Sent from my BlackBerry 9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Dot and Paph LdyMacBeth!

A few other pics:

Sedum Purple Emperor



Sedum_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Purple Emperor_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Iris domestica



Iris domestica 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr





Iris domestica_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Angelica gigas



Angelica gigas6_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Angelica gigas 4_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Angelica gigas 3 par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Angelica gigas 2_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Angelica gigas_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 22, 2012)

Lathyrus latifolius



Lathyrus latifolius par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Lilium Black Beauty



Lilium Black Beauty 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Lilium Black Beauty_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Echinops sphaerocephalus



Echinops sphaerocephalus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Hydrangea serrata Blue Bird



Hydrangea serrata Blue Bird_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Drorchid (Aug 22, 2012)

Amazing pictures! I am impressed with the variety of plants that you have in your garden! I like it that you have a lot of "unusual" plants, plants that you don't see to often in peoples yards. Roughly how many hours a week do you spend working on your gardens (weeding, deadheading etc), or do you have a crew of people helping you. Either way I am pretty envious, keep the pictures coming!

Robert


----------



## Hera (Aug 22, 2012)

I can't get enough of your pictures. Keep them coming 'cause autumn should be spectacular.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 22, 2012)

Drorchid said:


> Amazing pictures! I am impressed with the variety of plants that you have in your garden! I like it that you have a lot of "unusual" plants, plants that you don't see to often in peoples yards. Roughly how many hours a week do you spend working on your gardens (weeding, deadheading etc), or do you have a crew of people helping you. Either way I am pretty envious, keep the pictures coming!
> 
> Robert



Thank you Robert. This garden is quite big (2 to 3 acres) and when I am not in vacation I spend 15 hours a week taking car of the plants. But when I am in vacation, 30 hours a week. My boyfriend does the big job (creating the beds and adding compost). I do all the other tasks (weeding, deadheading, staking, dividing, shrubs pruning, battle with deers...). The garden is never perfect since I am alone to do all those things. This year, I decided not to stake many delphiniums... nor my 96 peonies (I didn't know I had so much varieties... I just took a look at my database). But all the peonies were great this year.... Unfortunatly many Delphiniums were on the ground after the first rain.


I must say that I don't clean the beds in fall or spring (except for the 95 peonies... and this year I think I will remove the foliage of the Japanese Irises grown in pot) because I believe leaves and stems are helpfull for protection.


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 22, 2012)

Hera said:


> I can't get enough of your pictures. Keep them coming 'cause autumn should be spectacular.



thank you Hero!! You are right. Autumn is really spectacular in our regions.


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 23, 2012)

Fantastic pictures and great colours!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 27, 2012)

Thank you Biothanasis!


Hemerocallis Rose Knockout



Hemeroracllis Rose Knockout_zeb par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Dipsacus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Echinacea Solar Flare 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Echinacea Solar Flare 1_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Echinacea Tomato Soup_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Echinacea Double Decker_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Echinacea Solar Flare_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 27, 2012)

How do you keep your coneflowers so perfect. Mine are all bedraggled and chewed up by insects!


----------



## Erythrone (Aug 28, 2012)

I do nothing, Dot... We just don't have problem with insects that love coneflowers here.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 28, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> I do nothing, Dot... We just don't have problem with insects that love coneflowers here.



Not only do insects love them, the deer eat them down to nubbins!


----------



## biothanasis (Aug 30, 2012)

Lovely!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 2, 2012)

SlipperFan said:


> Not only do insects love them, the deer eat them down to nubbins!



The deers eat coneflowers???? OMG!!! I think it is one on the few plants they didn't try to eat here yet.... There must be a lot of bambis around your garden... 

I just put 10 Scare Crows int the garden today, because deers began to eat a lot of plants.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 2, 2012)

biothanasis said:


> Lovely!!!



thank you!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 2, 2012)

Viburnum lantana_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Vanessa cardui



Vanessa cardui_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Vanessa cardui 2_web_2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Danaus plexippus



Danaus plexippus_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> The deers eat coneflowers???? OMG!!! I think it is one on the few plants they didn't try to eat here yet.... There must be a lot of bambis around your garden...
> ...



We do have a lot of deer here. Lots of woods all around, and a river going through our back yard. One year, I photographed 14 deer lined up along our pond.


----------



## Ruth (Sep 4, 2012)

Love the butterflies, the Danaus plexippus is my favorite photo!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 4, 2012)

Thank you Ruth!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 4, 2012)

Dryopteris tokyoensis. A very stong fern, more than 60 cm tall this year.



Dryopteris tokyoensis_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Adenophora taquetii. Small alpine plant. It is on the bottom of a rock wall, on a gravelly soil.



Adenophora taquetii_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Dryopteris polylepis. One of my favorite ferns



Dryopteris polylepis_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Carlina acaulis. Although we often read that it is a short lived plant, this plant can easily live more than 10 years here.



Carlina acaulis 1_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Carlina acaullis_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Rosa Carefree Beauty. A very tough shrub. Flowers have very nice shape for a hardy rose.



Rosa Carefree Beauty_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Chelonopsis yagiharana. A plant I bought this year. An Asiatic beauty



Chelonopsis yagiharana_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

An indoor plant I grow since many years and that decided to bloom this year : Tillandsia sp. (any idea about the ID ?)



tillandsia_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Kevin (Sep 5, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> An indoor plant I grow since many years and that decided to bloom this year : Tillandsia sp. (any idea about the ID ?)
> 
> 
> 
> tillandsia_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr



Looks like the flowers are about to come out of the centre. Take more photos as it progresses, and there is more chance of identifying. Can you get more of a whole plant shot?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 5, 2012)

You've posted some really marvelous close ups these last couple of days! Awesome! :clap:


----------



## Hera (Sep 5, 2012)

Wonderful shots! Thanks for the butterfly pics.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 5, 2012)

More great shots!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 6, 2012)

thanks Hera and Slippperfan



Yoyo_Jo said:


> You've posted some really marvelous close ups these last couple of days! Awesome! :clap:




thank you. I try to do better close ups.  Not always easy outdoor


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 6, 2012)

An old purple leaves variety bought in 1992



Sedum telephium atropurpureum Hester_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Lilium Black Beauty, a very vigorous lily. Red lily beetles seems to think that is not very interesting. A prolific bloomer. A no fault plant. Bought in 1996, it has been on a bad site for years, crowded by weeds and invasiveperennials. I moved it last year. 


Lilium Black Beauty_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Lilium Black Beauty 1_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Lilium Black Beauty 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

A bed in the shade. Plants are still young though.



Plate bande ombre_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Heucherella Golden Zebra. Stunning little plant for shade if we don’t forget to remove the flowering stems and a few old leaves in mid summer.



Heucherella Golden Zebra_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

A Salvia species I grow since 1995 from seeds. Salvia forskaohlei. An elegant plant that is easy to grow. But not very showy in a lanscape.



Salvia forskaohlei_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice use of the rock!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 8, 2012)

thanks, Dot!!





Aconitum japonicum web par Erythrone, sur Flickr





Dryopteris affinis Crispa Gracilis 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Dryopteris affinis Crispa Gracilis_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Blechnum spicant, Adiantum venustum, Dryopteris affinis Crispa Gracilis, Arenaria



Fougères_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Cassia marilandica 3_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Cassia marilandica 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Cassia marilandica_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 8, 2012)

I just can't get over how pristine everything looks. My garden plants look tired and worn-out, bug-eaten and deer-nibbled. Ready for a winter rest -- but I'm not!


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 9, 2012)

I know what you mean.... I have plenty of those tired plants... I just decided this year not to take pictures of every plant in the garden. So I choose the better looking ones.




Succisa pratensis 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Succisa pratensis 1_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Succisa pratensis_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Actaea Pink Spike_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Gentiana asclepiadea web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Clematis Blue Tube_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Lilium Black Beauty 4_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Centaurea jacea_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Gentiana Royal Blue_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Phlox paniculata starfire à valider_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Heuchera Silver Shadows



Clematis Blue Tube 1_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr







Solidago Little Lemon_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Solidago Little Lemon 1_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 9, 2012)

A wonderful native plant: Gentina clausa



Gentiana clausa_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Grown in pot outdoors, the small Goodyera pubescens.



Goodyera pubescens_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Munstead Red valider 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Munstead Red valider web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Munstead Red valider_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Echinacea Solar Flare Sedum Jose Aubergine_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Echinacea Tomato Soup Helictotrichon sempervirens Sapphiresprudel_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum telephium ssp ruprechtii 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum telephium ssp ruprechtii_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Carlina acaulis 4_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Carlina acaulis 3_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Vera Jameson_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Rosie Glow_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 10, 2012)

Fascinating pics!!!!! I love that Goodyera pubescens bloom !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 10, 2012)

Your garden should be declared an national treasure. Seriously.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 16, 2012)

Allium senescens glaucum_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Geranium Ann Folkard_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Miscanthus sinensis Ferne Osten_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Rudbeckia hirta Indian Summer_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Hosta plantaginea_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Gentiana Royal Blue 2_web_modifié-1 par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Daphne x burkwoodii Carol's Limelight_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Scutellaria incana_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Cimicifuaga Brunette_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia mlokosewitschii_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 16, 2012)

Strobilanthes atropurpureus_web_modifié-2 par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Erodium manescavii 2_web final par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Erodium manescavii_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Clematis stans_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Teucrium chamaedrys_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Lobelia Compliment_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Phlox paniculata Norah Leigh_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2012)

:clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 30, 2012)

Potentilla x hopwoodiana_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 30, 2012)

Superb photos! :clap:


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 13, 2012)

A garlic that blooms in fall 



Allium thunbergii Ozzawa_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sarracenia Juditth Hindle_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Paeonia Picotee_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum automne_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 14, 2012)

Great pictures!!!!!!!!!!!! :clap:

Is the Hosta plantaginea fragrant? I love that Lobelia blooms!!!!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2012)

Yes, they are fragrant, biothanasis.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 14, 2012)

I just can't get over your garden!


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 14, 2012)

The gardening season is almost away... 

Colorful Euonymus. My favorite shrubs at this time of the year



Euonymus hamiltonianus 3_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus hamiltonianus_2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus hamiltonianus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus europaeus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus europaeus 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Clematis texensis Duchesse d'Albany_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Campanula Kent Belle_wb par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Silybium marianum_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Ilex verticillata Winter Red_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Hydrangea arborescens Incrediball_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Aster_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Aster novae-angliae Alma Potschke_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Ruth (Oct 14, 2012)

Lovely!!!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 15, 2012)

I'll bet it's even beautiful in the Winter.


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2012)

Thank you Ruth and Dot!




Geranium 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Geranium_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus europaeus Red Cascade_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus hamiltonianus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus hamiltonianus 4_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Heuchera_Delta Dawn web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Spiranthes cernua var odorata_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Hamamelis virginiana_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Tentative d’image artistique : le cadre plus pâle, c’est le contour d’un careau d’une vitre d’un vieux bâtiment



Euonymus alatus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Celastrus_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Oct 28, 2012)

Euonymus europaeus Red Cascade 3_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Euonymus europaeus Red Cascade 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Magnolia Goldstar_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Geranium 3_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Aconitum carmichaelii Arendsii_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Daphne x burkwoodii Carol Mackie_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Pink Parasol_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 29, 2012)

Another set of great pics, thanks !!!! Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 29, 2012)

Cool photos!


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 2, 2012)

Celastrus 2_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Hamamelis virginiana 1 web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Rhododendron Pink Parasol bourgeon floral_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 2, 2012)

I thought Hamamelis virginiana was a late winter bloomer?


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 3, 2012)

Dot, this native species is a true fall bloomer. But many other Hamamelis are late winter/ spring flowering shrubs.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 3, 2012)

Erythrone said:


> Dot, this native species is a true fall bloomer. But many other Hamamelis are late winter/ spring flowering shrubs.



Oh -- OK. Thanks!


----------



## Hera (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm still enjoying your pictures. Now that you explained the bloom times of the hamamelis I realise that I saw some in bloom a few weeks ago at the local park. Never knew that before. I tried to take pictures, but couldn't get the focus right. Thanks for posting those.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 4, 2012)

thank you for your comments, Hera.

I think H. virginiana is a pretty native shrub, but it is unfortunatly not as showy as late winter bloomer 

A few pics of plants I grow under artificial lights. These are tall Sedum cuttings (Hylotelephium). I picked the cuttings rather late, in mid August.They rooted so easily that I decided not to remove all the flower buds. Of course, the color of the blooms is lighter indoor than in a garden




Sedum Raspberry Truffle_wb par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Mr Goodbud_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr




Sedum Class Act_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr

Thai Siam Queen Basil I have grown for raising a predator of thrips (Orius) Thrips love to destroy my orchids in summer and I introduce Cucumeris or Swirskii, but it is not enough. Orius is useful for adult stage. But it is expensive so it is interesting to raise them on pollen. I found this basil userful for raising them since they are free flowering and compact.



Basilic Thai Siam Queen_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 17, 2012)

Paeonia	mlokosewitschii



Paeonia_web par Erythrone, sur Flickr


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 20, 2012)

Great (sedum) close ups!!!!!


----------

